# 쫄지 말고 대충 쏴



## Avant Gardener

Hi all,

The phrase "쫄지 말고 대충 쏴" has been widely quoted in the South Korean media after it came up in an interview with An San, the gold medalist in archery. I think I understand the spirit of what she means here - something like "Don't be afraid; just shoot" - but I was wondering about the meaning of "대충" in this sentence. I thought when used as 부사 it implied doing something without precision or in a rough manner, but I'm assuming that isn't literally what she means here (or if it is, that there's more to it than this).

Thank you so much!


----------



## ezfeel

A very colloquial expression it was. 
And you are right about the literal meaning of "대충".  However, the whole sentence and context focus on "don't be afraid" instead of "대충".  He used "대충" to let her have confidence in her skill meaning even if she shoot "대충", she is sure to get a good shot.


----------



## Avant Gardener

ezfeel said:


> A very colloquial expression it was.
> And you are right about the literal meaning of "대충".  However, the whole sentence and context focus on "don't be afraid" instead of "대충".  He used "대충" to let her have confidence in her skill meaning even if she shoot "대충", she is sure to get a good shot.


Got it - this makes a lot of sense. I think I was getting confused trying to literally translate the sentence into English, when that's not entirely possible. Thank you so much for your help, ezfeel!


----------



## yuna

To add to ezfeel's explanation, I think "대충" here can indicate "at ease" opposite to "tensed (to get a precise shot)".


----------



## Avant Gardener

yuna said:


> To add to ezfeel's explanation, I think "대충" here can indicate "at ease" opposite to "tensed (to get a precise shot)".


Sorry, I just saw this response. This is really helpful; it makes a lot of sense in the context of the wider meaning but I wouldn't have been able to intuit this nuance on my own. Thank you so much, yuna!


----------



## yuna

Avant Gardener said:


> Sorry, I just saw this response. This is really helpful; it makes a lot of sense in the context of the wider meaning but I wouldn't have been able to intuit this nuance on my own. Thank you so much, yuna!


I'm flattered and happy to be helpful.


----------

